# Kindle Won't Sync and I'm MAD!



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

I bought two e-books tonight and they're not appearing on my home page. When I try to sync, it says it's not available right now. Anyone else ever have this problem? It seems my orders processed. I mean, Amazon certainly did take my money. I know that much.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sometimes the Amazon delivery system gets backed up for a while, especially if they are doing maintenace on it. The books will probably be there is a short time.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Are you sure that you had the books delivered to the right Kindle (if you have more than one).  As I ordered a Kindle 3, and then had the Kindle 3 replaced, Amazon has quietly changed the default delivery Kindle in unpredictable ways.  You might want to try accessing the books in your archive.


----------



## SamuraiXSendai (Jul 12, 2010)

If it's not Amazon, you might want to try a restart.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Some times, even with my K1, the books wouldn't come down as expected.  Usually, a restart (home/menu/settings/menu/restart) with wireless turned on, would reboot the connection and they'd come down immediately.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jbh13md said:


> I bought two e-books tonight and they're not appearing on my home page. When I try to sync, it says it's not available right now. Anyone else ever have this problem? It seems my orders processed. I mean, Amazon certainly did take my money. I know that much.


Please let us know, jbh, if you get it worked out! Remember, you can always call Kindle customer service if it continues to be a problem.

Betsy


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

How long does the Amazon store usually remain backed up? I order my books very late last night and now it's noon the next day and they still haven't shown up in on my home page. I checked the device setting and it's correct as far as I can tell. The exact message I get when I hit the sync button is, "Unable to connect at this time. Please try again later." Should I be concerned or just wait a bit longer?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you tried a restart with wireless on?  Sometimes that causes it to refresh the connection and then it works fine.

You should also go to Manage Your Kindle and see what it says under "download status" for the Kindle in question.  If you have more than one Kindle this might clue you that you accidentally sent them to the wrong device and will have to download manually. . . .though from what you've said it sounds more like a connection issue.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You can always download them to your PC and transfer via USB.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Cell tower nearby not working? Might try from another location.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

jbh13md said:


> "Unable to connect at this time. Please try again later."


That's not a sync issue that's a connectivity issue -- your K is not connecting to whatever network you are trying to connect to -- either 3G opr WIFI. Your books are most likely sitting in the queue awaiting connectivity to your K. You'll either need to move to a location where you can connect via 3G or (if on a K3) move to somewhere where you can connect via WIFI.

A restart _might_ help but if its truly connectivity a restart won't soilve that.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

It's weird. I think my connection is fine, but upon a more thorough inspection of my orders page, it shows my two new orders as still pending. I'm going to try from another location, but does this seem like something worth calling the help line over? That's what I'm debating now.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

My K2 no longer connects at my house (it used to, even though I had a very low signal, 1X), so now I either have to sync when I'm at work or go to Manage My Kindle and choose "Send to computer" and then transfer via the USB cable.  I do live out in the country so I think it has to do with the cell service.  I get the same message about not being able to connect.


----------



## w5jck (Aug 30, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> It's weird. I think my connection is fine, but upon a more thorough inspection of my orders page, it shows my two new orders as still pending. I'm going to try from another location, but does this seem like something worth calling the help line over? That's what I'm debating now.


Yes, that sounds like there was a creditcard or bank error. Occasionally I have a bank networking problem and my card won't go through until the banks network comes back on line.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

Call Kindle CS. They are very helpful and will work with you to figure this out. Why wait?


----------



## LibbyD (Apr 28, 2009)

jbh13md said:


> does this seem like something worth calling the help line over? That's what I'm debating now.


It's always worth calling CS. Why be mad when you can resolve the problem and _not_be mad?


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

This happened to me a short while ago but I did a restart as Ann mentioned and it started working again.  If it hadn't, I would have eventually called Kindle CS.  Here's the number:

Kindle Customer Service  
1.866.321.8851

Hope this gets resolved quickly for you.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Hrmm.  I thought it might be that my daily limit on spending was set too low, but when I turned it up nothing happened. Can anyone explain to me what @free.kindle.com is? How do I access mine? I think it might help?


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Well, I'm stumped. And so are the people at the help line. To Amazon's credit, I don't think the problem is on their end, but for some reason this thing just won't sync. It might have something to do with my wireless provider, but at this point I don't understand what kind of problem would effect just my kindle. It's very strange. Has anyone ever just had an order that took a really long time to process? I don't know why this would happen either, but for now... Yup. Stumped.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

You didn't mention if you've tried restarting the Kindle.....


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> You didn't mention if you've tried restarting the Kindle.....


Yeah. Oh, by the way, I was kidding about being mad (thus the caps). I'm just kind of mystified at this point.


----------



## Hippie2MARS (Sep 3, 2010)

Do you have the WiFi only, or the 3G & WiFi? Has a restart failed to correct the problem? If you ORDER is pending, and not the delivery, that would be an account issue.


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

Hippie2MARS said:


> Do you have the WiFi only, or the 3G & WiFi? Has a restart failed to correct the problem? If you ORDER is pending, and not the delivery, that would be an account issue.


WiFi only. Maybe it is an account issue, but wouldn't the kindle help line be aware of that?I dunno. I already talked to my wireless provider. They say nothing is wrong.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

jbh13md said:


> Hrmm. I thought it might be that my daily limit on spending was set too low, but when I turned it up nothing happened. *Can anyone explain to me what @free.kindle.com is?* How do I access mine? I think it might help?


When you send documents to Amazon to be converted for your kindle you use the email address given to your kindle as shown on your 'manage your kindle' page which will be something like [email protected] Amazon converts the document and sends it to your Kindle via 3G but charges a small amount for the service. If instead you email your document to [email protected] it will instead email the document back to you free of charge for you to transfer to your Kindle via USB. If you have the new K3 with wi-fi enabled it will also send the document to your Kindle for free via wi-fi.

Unfortunately I don't think this is in any way related to your syncing problem.

EDIT: If you haven't used the conversion service before, make sure on your 'manage your kindle' page that you specify the email address from which you will be sending the documents as it will only accept and process emails from addresses listed there.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Can you shop in the Kindle store from your device? That should verify that it's a connection issue and not a delivery issue. If you just can't connect at home for some reason, try one of the AT&T Hotspots listed below, it's free with the Kindle Wi-Fi...

Barnes & Noble	4005 Townsfair Way, Columbus, OH 43219
Barnes & Noble	1739 Olentangy River Road, Columbus, OH 43212
Barnes & Noble	3280 Tremont Road, Columbus, OH 43221 
Hilton Columbus	3900 Chagrin Dr., Columbus, OH 43219
Sheraton Suites 201 Hutchinson Avenue, Columbus, OH 43235
Barnes & Noble 1285 Polaris Parkway, Columbus, OH 43240
Barnes & Noble 3685 W. Dublin - Granville, Columbus, OH 43235


----------



## jbh13md (Aug 1, 2010)

911jason said:


> Can you shop in the Kindle store from your device? That should verify that it's a connection issue and not a delivery issue. If you just can't connect at home for some reason, try one of the AT&T Hotspots listed below, it's free with the Kindle Wi-Fi...
> 
> Barnes & Noble	4005 Townsfair Way, Columbus, OH 43219
> Barnes & Noble	1739 Olentangy River Road, Columbus, OH 43212
> ...


I can shop in the store. I can do everything but sync and find new. I'm going to call the help line again either today or tomorrow. I'll let you guys know what they say. I appreciate all the help. I just can't figure this out and it's driving me nuts.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

It sounds like they need to send you a replacement.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

When I connected to my wifi, Amazon sent my new buys to the Kindle app I had on my computer until I rechecked my new Kindle's address and got it just right.


----------

